# Which MOS to choose to get to SFAS as soon as possible



## Tecton (May 28, 2014)

Long story short, I had a pending age waiver (32) for an 18X contract and despite my recruiter having high confidence in my ability to acquire the waiver due to credentials and 300+ APFT, it has come back not approved.  Adapting to this situation I am now considering my other options to get a slot at SFAS and am reaching out to the Army community here for input on which which path I should take regarding MOS choices.

As of yesterday, my recruiter said I qualified for 25 different MOS's so I do have the fortune of choice.  My biggest question is, should I take an MOS that minimizes the risk of injury and has the shortest length of training to get me to an SFAS slot or should I take a MOS that, though it may be more lengthy, would reinforce infantry skills such as an Op-40 (if it's available), but would further delay my transfer to Bragg for an SFAS slot?  I want to be the best soldier possible and be able to contribute substantially to a team, but I also want to make the right choice for my situation as I know the SF pipeline also teaches a man what he needs to know.

I say this trying to keep my eyes on my 25m target (an ODA), though now, I have a few fresh 10m targets to knock down. I appreciate input from those who have "been there and done that".  I'm meeting with my recruiter tomorrow to see what MOS's are available.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 28, 2014)

Your 25 M target is getting in the army. You should be an 11B/C.


----------



## x SF med (May 28, 2014)

You need to get your vision checked if you think getting on an ODA is only 25m away right now.   But, correctable vision is waiverable, as long as you can get your sight back to 20/30.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 28, 2014)

Wow.  You have some unbelievable arrogance. You take it for granted you are going to be on a team? 

What happens if you wash out of the Q course?

Maybe you better think about picking a job you can do well, then set your 25 m target as passing Basic training.

The military is downsizing, haven't you heard? That's a serious game changer aka budget buster. The military is going to get really picky on who they let in the service much less let you retrain into another MOS once you ARE in cuz that costs money.

LL


----------



## TLDR20 (May 28, 2014)

Let me explain to you the analogy of the target. Imagine yourself at a rifle range, the easy target is 25M away, the hardest target is 300M away. So the ultimate goal is the furthest one away, for you an ODA is currently the 600M target. I just say this because I want you to really think about what you want and why you want it. Why the rush to become an SF guy, you don't even know what the Army is about yet.


----------



## x SF med (May 28, 2014)

TLDR20 is giving you credit saying an ODA is only 600m away, it's more like a 1000m shot at this time.


----------



## Tecton (May 28, 2014)

Thank you TLDR, I clearly missed the mark on the target analogy.  Thank you for the explanation and I'll take that 1000m shot, if it's all I have.  I was asked to write an essay on "why I want to be a Special Forces soldier" and I will eagerly pass it on to you or any of my other recruiting documentation if you desire.  I will always have more to learn but I know in my mind and heart that it is where I belong and I will take whatever chance I can get to make it happen.  A man has to take action to make things happen... this is me taking action.

LadyLiberty:  I did not mean to sound arrogant, only determined.  If I wash out, I will deal with that if it happens and with my best efforts and intentions going forward, will serve in the best way that I can.  Yes, I am aware of the current status of the Army's recruiting issues.

X SF med:  Considering the above correction about my misunderstanding about the target analogy, I won't require a vision waiver for that, nor do I require one officially.

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 28, 2014)

11B is 14 weeks OSUT at Benning and its stupid easy. Make honor grad and get an Airborne slot, than list Bragg as all three of your choices of duty station. If you are a stud, it won't be that hard. Get to the 82nd and be the best paratrooper you can be until you meet the prerequisites to drop an SFAS packet.

Good luck.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 28, 2014)

You can volunteer at Basic for an 18X contract.


----------



## Tecton (May 28, 2014)

JAB, thank you for the input.

TLDR20, to your knowledge, is there anything (my age) that would limit my ability to do exactly that?


----------



## TLDR20 (May 28, 2014)

Tecton said:


> JAB, thank you for the input.
> 
> TLDR20, to your knowledge, is there anything (my age) that would limit my ability to do exactly that?



Not that I know of, many of my buddies did not join as 18X's for a myriad of reasons. Many of them had many things that were non-waiver able for those outside but were easily overcome for those already in the service. However, you have to make that step with every understanding that you may not get a shot until after you get to a unit.


----------



## Tecton (May 28, 2014)

Understood.  I will mention this to my recruiter tomorrow and see if he and the recruiters here know of any limitations.


----------



## x SF med (May 28, 2014)

@Tecton ...  here's a little clue....  sometimes advice couched in analogy does not require response, but rather reflection.  IOW, the vision correction waiver comment may not have been about vision at all...  I just checked my POI notes...  nope...  not about vision in the least.

BTW...  the biggest studs with the biggest attitudes  who thought that they could be SF 'without really pushing' were the first ones to quit or get dropped...


----------



## LibraryLady (May 28, 2014)

Tecton said:


> ... LadyLiberty:  I did not mean to sound arrogant, only determined.  If I wash out, I will deal with that if it happens and with my best efforts and intentions going forward, will serve in the best way that I can.  Yes, I am aware of the current status of the Army's recruiting issues...



Attention to detail is a skill with which you must excel on the path you think you are determined to tread.  In addition, clarity in your writing abilities is necessary.  Per the above comments from men who have gone down that path, I think your ability to put your thoughts into cohesive sentences, along with your reading comprehension is lacking.  Do not attempt to use terminology unless you have a clear definition for said words.

LL


----------



## Tecton (May 30, 2014)

x SF med said:


> @Tecton ...  here's a little clue....  sometimes advice couched in analogy does not require response, but rather reflection.  IOW, the vision correction waiver comment may not have been about vision at all...  I just checked my POI notes...  nope...  not about vision in the least.
> 
> BTW...  the biggest studs with the biggest attitudes  who thought that they could be SF 'without really pushing' were the first ones to quit or get dropped...



Understood sir. 

I am reflecting on your second comment.

I'm clearly coming across the wrong way here and feel I have already spoken too much so I'm going to wrap it up and go work on pushups.

Thank you for your time and insight.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 3, 2014)

@Tecton  Take notes from the peanut gallery with a GoS but do take heed to the messages portrayed.

@LibraryLady and @Tecton  Never ever go into a situation with the thought process "I wonder where I'll go if I fail?" Ask @varsity what happens to those folks. Your response was valid. 

Stick around and stay SA.


----------



## Tecton (Jun 3, 2014)

Roger that RB and thanks for your comments.

Combat Airborne MOS's available at this time:  (copied and pasted from my recruiter)
"_(no 11B/C's available)
13D_
_Title:  FIELD ARTILLERY AUTOMATED TACTICAL DATA SYSTEM SPECIALIST_

_13B_
_Title:  CANNON CREWMEMBER_

_13F
Title:  FIRE SUPPORT SPECIALIST_

_12B    no airborne but you might like this_
_Title:  COMBAT ENGINEER_"

Though not Airborne (which can be attended once my SFAS target is knocked down), I feel the skills learned in 12B would be better preparation for, Lord willing, the Q and beyond.  Thoughts...?


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2014)

13F, hands down.

You don't want the fastest way to SFAS, you want the path that best prepares you...else you're in a top fuel dragster with no means of stopping. All of you guys look at berets and badges and ignore the logs and rucks at your own peril. Eh, not my fight. Good luck.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 3, 2014)

13F in Regiment or an Airborne Unit.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 3, 2014)

I think 13F is a good second to 11B/C. However, I think if you wait a bit you can be an 11B/C. 13F with an option 40, would be what I would do if joining today.


----------



## Tecton (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you for the insights.  As of yesterday, no Option-40's were available for any MOS.  13F looks pretty good at this time.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 4, 2014)

You can always contact 75th regimental recruiting during AIT, we had a member do that a few years back, I believe it was for 13F as well.


----------



## Tecton (Jun 4, 2014)

[QUOTE="However, I think if you wait* a bit* you can be an 11B/C. 13F with an option 40, would be what I would do if joining today.[/QUOTE]
Sir, any idea how long "a bit" would be?

Thank you


----------



## AWP (Jun 4, 2014)

Question for the Rangers: has anyone ever heard of a non-Option 40 13F being denied a chance at the 75th while he was in AIT? Don't have an Opt. 40, enlist anyway, and then volunteer at AIT? I know at one time this board actually recommended that path to a few wannabes because MOS' like FO, Medic, and 25C/U were usually in need of people.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 4, 2014)

Like I said earlier you may need to make a leap of faith.


----------



## Tecton (Jun 5, 2014)

As of this morning, a total of 26 MOS's were available.
13F (no Airborne) is still available.  Several 13 series were available, none Airborne.
35N with Option-40 (the only Option-40 at this time) is available.  I have reserved it.

Even though I'd prefer a combat MOS, 35N is a "combat support role" but offers the Option-40 which is awesome.

It's getting hard to stay frosty.


----------



## Tecton (Jun 5, 2014)

11x Option-40 opened up.  Game on.

Thank you all.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 5, 2014)

Well don't fuck it up.


----------



## Tecton (Jun 6, 2014)

I will not!


----------



## Brill (Jun 6, 2014)

Tecton said:


> As of this morning, a total of 26 MOS's were available.
> 13F (no Airborne) is still available.  Several 13 series were available, none Airborne.
> 35N with Option-40 (the only Option-40 at this time) is available.  I have reserved it.
> 
> ...



Not exactly. There is a HUGE difference in combat support and direct combat support roles.  The majority of 35Ps in the RTSB are 11B Rangers that went MI and are still doing good stuff.

I don't know many SIGINT analysts that are out of work after their military time is over.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 13, 2014)

+1 on Lindy and +1 on being an Fires guy. Very important skills that aren't as easily manned as one would think. 

In the Marine Corps promotions are quicker than road runner shit in those MOSs meanwhile dudes like me have to wait 8 years and still won't hit the below zone without extending. That goes the same for CSOs and many other MOS types.

Good for you for wanting something and planning ahead for it to make yourself as successful as possible.

Most of all good on you for signing up to serve our nation.


----------

